
Excalidraw – a whiteboard tool to sketch hand-drawn diagrams (excalidraw.com) - bmuzakparov
https://excalidraw.com/#
======
bmuzakparov
Hey HN!

I am just one of the contributors

I made my first ever open source contribution on this project and about to fix
the latest issue, very excited to share this project here! :)

Here is the repo:
[https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw](https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw)

~~~
brudgers
Would love to see objects snap at nodal points.

~~~
bmuzakparov
oh wow my first HN reply! :)

this has been discussed previously:
[https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw/issues/263](https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw/issues/263)

and here:
[https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw/issues/157](https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw/issues/157)

I will put it to my priority todo list for the weekend :)

thank you!

